# MS Publisher & Publishing



## Dorian_Grey (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

So I'm working on an ebook covering an adventure in a demi-plane. I'm hoping to put it up on DM Guild, but am concerned about working with Publisher. Has anyone tried it or worked with it? Any tips or advice? I'm using Publisher because I use it at work so I'm fairly familiar with it - though at work I use existing templates, so creating something new from the ground up has been interesting. On a plus note, my master pages look exactly like I want them to look, so I consider that a win! 

Keep in mind, saying "get InDesign" won't happen due to cost, and I don't have a lot of free time, so attempting to learn something completely new would be a real challenge.


----------



## Lawrence Whitaker (Jan 1, 2017)

Publisher is fine for straight forward layouts. It's a good introductory DTP package and you can accomplish some great things with it. But if you're going to offer something for public consumption via download, you're not going to offer it in Publisher format. Output your Publisher file to PDF; that way it shouldn't matter too much what program was used to create the material.


----------



## Gnarl45 (Jan 2, 2017)

Publisher is a solid product. I find it more intuitive than InDesign and less buggy. InDesign is only worth it for printed products. You could even use MS Word for an ebook.


----------

